# Legatia L6SE VS Brax 6.1



## bagual (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi,

Someone listened to both and could say any comments?

Regards,
Bagual


----------



## knysten (Nov 4, 2009)

The Finnish "Autosound" magazine just compared over 20 different pairs of mid basses this spring. They only tested them for a 2-way system though (playing up to 3.2, 4 or 5k), not as 3-way and as dedicated bass. 
These two models were a part of the test. Brax also has a phase plugged version existing, meant for 2-ways (6.1 PP). For some reason the model recommended for 3-way systems (6.1) was used in the test.
Even if the "wrong" model was used from Brax, it did very, very well and received a strong recommendation and the rating 9/10. The L6SE won the test, receiving a full 10/10 as the first product ever to do so in the history of the magazine.
Based on the test I purchased the Peerless 830883 which had the best low end extension. It received 9/10 as well, the only niggle being "a little something extra" in the higher midrange. For a 3-way it was the best value of all.


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## knysten (Nov 4, 2009)

No worries, my pleasure.
Based on the test L6SE seems to do everything right, but the price reflects that too. Ask Eero to send you a copy if he didn't already.


----------



## bagual (Apr 24, 2012)

In my HT I had on my set the Scanspeak 18w I decided to try L6se after so many good reviews.

I thought that was an exaggeration of a friend, but surprised me this L6SE, really very nice. Good bass, medium very clean, extremely musical.

The only problem I can't appropriate grills to them.

I'll use the Brax 6.1 in my car because the Importer did me a good price.


----------

